# Like a Hurricane Chaya Chanah (Medusa)



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

This is a full sister to our Like A Hurricane's Chaya Carna. This was really nice to see. Some good bite work techniques to keep the dog in front and pushing. Really happy I got this on video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1ZSrSfDE-4

Just a note, I noticed all the handlers here are very calm and never get the dog in frenzy with crazy praise. I really like that.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Really nice to see her in action, thanks for the video!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice!
Thanks for posting


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Really nice to see her in action, thanks for the video!


Can't believe how many similarities in Medusa and Carna. Medusa is really nice!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Very Nice! Thanks for posting the video Tim. Both Carna and Medusa are really nice to watch, you and Carmen have done a great job with them.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

And Your boy Lacey??? He is really nice as well!


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Was about to say the same Tim Lacey did a great job!


----------

